# Stromberg Carlson signet 33



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi all
I recently aquired a 1961 stromberg carlson signet 33 tube amp. It works great, but I'd like to
patch it to my 2x12. This amp was not designed for a cab and has screw posts(for lack of a name) for the output
It has a ground post and either 8 or 16 ohm posts as well. My electrical knowledge is enough to make a
smoking pile of ash were I once stood so....
Before doing it . Can I simply fab a female end up to screw onto the posts then plug my cab in?
I really want the clean sound this amp will provide. Any and all answers will be greatly appreciated.

Cheers
wings


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

U could put together a cable with a 1/4 jack at one end and ring or fork connectors at the other end. I made up one of these at one time for use with my old Masco PA head












wingsfan said:


> Hi all
> I recently aquired a 1961 stromberg carlson signet 33 tube amp. It works great, but I'd like to
> patch it to my 2x12. This amp was not designed for a cab and has screw posts(for lack of a name) for the output
> It has a ground post and either 8 or 16 ohm posts as well. My electrical knowledge is enough to make a
> ...


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Scottone is suggesting a very simple option. 

It should not be a difficult task to eventually have 1/4 inch jacks put in permanently.

Another option would be to secure a small enclosure to the chassis (maybe pedal box size or so, if space permits) and put a 1/4 inch jack (or 2) in the enclosure and wire this to the terminal posts. This would be an interface kind of concept....just a thought 

If you decide what you want to do, but don't feel confident (or whatever) that you can make it, I will do it for you for materials and postage. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is this the same as yours? (upside down)

Cheers

Dave








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## wingsfan (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks Scottone and Dave
The pics you showed, Dave, are identical to mine. Hows it sound??
Scottone, I've taken your advice, bought a 1/4 inch female with dual bananas ,cut it and added
forks.
Dave your offer to do the fix was most appreciated. Thanks. But I've called around and found a local hobbyist and
he's agreed to clean it up and do a permanent install for me.

thanks again
Wings


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

And you might find this interesting: http://www.geofex.com/Article_Folders/old2new.htm


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

wingsfan said:


> Thanks Scottone and Dave
> The pics you showed, Dave, are identical to mine. Hows it sound??
> Scottone, I've taken your advice, bought a 1/4 inch female with dual bananas ,cut it and added
> forks.
> ...


I took the pics from samples on the internet. 
(google...images...search Stromberg Carlson signet 33...quite a few pics available...you might like to try it)

Good that you are getting it serviced and jacks installed.

Cheers

Dave


----------

